# North Carolina Make-n-Take/Meet-n-Greet



## MistressWitch

Hello fellow Tarheels! 
I've noticed there are a few of us here in NC and I was thinking that maybe around the first of the year we could try to find a central location to have a face to face meet-n-greet and then if people are interested we could start to have some make-n-take meetings. 

So to get things started I'm in Greensboro, my name is Kay. Where are you?


----------



## Coralius

My wife and are in Salisbury.


----------



## MistressWitch

Really?? No one else from NC would like to get together to meet other NC haunters?? Well Coralius, perhaps it's just us meeting for drinks or pizza or whatever....

OTHER NC HAUNTERS PLEASE JOIN THE THREAD- PLEASE?


----------



## Spookineer

There are a whole bunch of us here. Muffy started a NC Haunters group a couple of years ago and we had several mettings and a few M&T's and seminars. We have not gotten together for a while now but I think she is trying to rally the troops for something around Feb or so.
I'm just south of Greensboro in Pleasant Garden.


----------



## Coralius

Nice. Enjoying the insanity that is December weather yet?


----------



## Spookineer

Coralius said:


> Nice. Enjoying the insanity that is December weather yet?


Not sure about "enjoying", got home Saturday from 2 weeks in southern CA to find snow. But then we complain about the humidity of the summer as well.


----------



## coolbotz

How about anybody in South Carolina?


----------



## Wolf

Charlotte area here...


----------



## killer20

hello you said anyone in S.C im in woodruff


----------



## rpersun

Creedmoor about 20 miles north of Raleigh, really want to come to a M & T to learn some new techniques and tap into the wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Nchaunting

My wife and I are around the Greenville area, I guess we would be pirates now not tarheels. But if that doesn't matter we would love to partake.


----------



## rsay

Another Greenville haunter here. I would be very interested in any nearby m&t.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I'm in upstate SC. I sent a few inquiry's about a make and take but didn't get a lot of feedback  I would LOVE to get something going!


----------



## Joiseygal

Since you have a few inquiries about starting a Make and Take in your area than maybe have a person host the meeting and post a new thread with the date. I noticed a couple of members that posted earlier in this thread haven't been on the forum for a couple of months, but maybe you could give them a heads up with a PM. I hope this helps.


----------

